# my two border collies



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

ben on the left is 18wks old

pilot on the right 3 yrs old


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful dogs... and excellant taste in wallpaper,(I have the same ) 

There is also an 18 week old tri BC called Ben on here too


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> Beautiful dogs... and excellant taste in wallpaper,(I have the same )
> 
> There is also an 18 week old tri BC called Ben on here too


thank you very much yep there handsome boys

yep bens a tri and pilots a blue merle which has been past down by his grandma hes more grey than black and his eyes are a lush shade of blue


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely doggies! :thumbsup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely Collies:thumbsup: Wouldn't have any other breed


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs.


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

peanut651 said:


> Lovely Collies:thumbsup: Wouldn't have any other breed


yep there fab dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful borders. My border has a long coat and is really feeling the heat at the moment so having to walk in cooler hours. I always said I would never have a bc simply because of the amount of exercise they need but I am so pleased we rescued Skye. We've had her since 6 months old, she is now 2 and she is fantabulous! One day I'll work out how to add pics up easily!


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful borders. My border has a long coat and is really feeling the heat at the moment so having to walk in cooler hours. I always said I would never have a bc simply because of the amount of exercise they need but I am so pleased we rescued Skye. We've had her since 6 months old, she is now 2 and she is fantabulous! One day I'll work out how to add pics up easily!


yep there hard work but worth every minute of it we bought ours a paddling pool for the garden to try and keep them cool when at home they didnt like it much we had to go in with them but it cooled them off and yep they need plenty excercise and mental sitmulation which we give ours by doing tricks and flyball and that pilot loves his frisbee on the field so defo gets plenty of exercise doing that and its funny cos ben chases him when he runs to get it so hes well fit from it too lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

2 gorgeous boys!



kate80 said:


> thank you very much yep there handsome boys
> 
> yep bens a tri and pilots a blue merle which has been past down by his grandma hes more grey than black and his eyes are a lush shade of blue


I don't see any merle, is he a kryptic merle or is he a blue and white like my Skye?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> I don't see any merle, is he a kryptic merle or is he a blue and white like my Skye?


They're lovely, but as above I don't see any merle..hes black and white


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

Oenoke said:


> 2 gorgeous boys!
> 
> I don't see any merle, is he a kryptic merle or is he a blue and white like my Skye?


hes a blue his eyes are blue too he has lush eyes


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> They're lovely, but as above I don't see any merle..hes black and white


hes not black and white hes grey and white hes defo not black hes grey


























grey and white not black and white


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kate80 said:


> hes not black and white hes grey and white hes defo not black hes grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he's not merle, he's blue and white, like my Skye. They have 2 copies of the recessive dilute gene that makes their coat look grey not black, not the merle gene, which is a different gene completly, you can also get lilac and white which is 2 copies of the dilute gene on a red coat (2 copies of the recessive red gene), like my Star.

Skye, blue and white









Star, lilac and white


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

Oenoke said:


> So he's not merle, he's blue and white, like my Skye. They have 2 copies of the recessive dilute gene that makes their coat look grey not black, not the merle gene, which is a different gene completly, you can also get lilac and white which is 2 copies of the dilute gene on a red coat (2 copies of the recessive red gene), like my Star.
> 
> Skye, blue and white
> 
> ...


ah right still carrys the blue merle gene past down from his grandmother cos thats how his eyes are blue
which has been checked by our vet when we first got him.at 7 wks and she said the same his mam amd dad were both black and white but the pups didnt come out that way lol

lovely dogs you have too


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kate80 said:


> ah right still carrys the blue merle gene past down from his grandmother cos thats how his eyes are blue
> which has been checked by our vet when we first got him.at 7 wks and she said the same his mam amd dad were both black and white but the pups didnt come out that way lol
> 
> lovely dogs you have too


No, they can't carry, merle, it's a dominant gene, so will show itself unless they are ee red or sable which will mask any other colour they are genetically. Blue eyes can happen on solid dogs. Are his eyes blue or a bluey/greeny/grey colour, this colour is quite common in blue dogs. As I said before the dilute gene is recessive, so both his parents had to carry it, but had the non-dilute gene too which is dominant, so their coats weren't diluted, so black & white. My Skye's parents weren't dilute either, her mum's a black tri and her dad's a red merle, but both Star's parents are dilute, so her whole litter was dilute, mum is my Skye and dad's a slate merle tri. Hope this explains it all, but a good website that explains BC genetics for coat colour (unfortunately not eye colour) is Border Collie Colours

Trying to demonstrate what I mean by the eye colour of most blue and white dogs.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

kate80 said:


> hes not black and white hes grey and white hes defo not black hes grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok sorry he's blue and white, but he defiantly has NO merle in him I'm afraid.
This doesn't make him any less of a dog, I'm not saying that.
But just because he has blue eyes doesn't mean there is any merle in him. black and white dogs can have blue eyes, blue and white dog can have blue eyes..its more common in dogs with a lot of white on their face, which your boy has. But he is certainly not merle.

This is a blue merle- [My boy Simba]


----------



## kate80 (May 29, 2012)

ok cheers for the info


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

stunning both of them :thumbsup:


----------

